
Specialisation Is the Root of All Evil - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/specialisation-is-the-root-of-all-evil-b9079d718bea
======
tonetheman
It is also the easiest way to make money. I am the person who knows X better
than anyone. If you want X done right I am the person. And if X is hot then
you make money. Or you train people on X (and you still make money).

~~~
fagnerbrack
Indeed, specialization creates incentives to hire people based on hype. I
believe we have a serious problem of being hired by business people who don't
really understand how software works.

